# I'm new to mantids



## maneatingmoo (Jun 29, 2008)

Hi everybody. I live in the Michigan Lower Peninsula. I mainly grow carnivorous plants. I've always liked most insects. I'm really new to mantids. I've never actually seen a real live one. I just started thinking that I want one, but I don't know anything about them (where to get one, what to feed, what to put it in, how long they live, etc.). Can someone please help me out?


----------



## pedro92 (Jun 29, 2008)

Use the search feature for those basic questions and check out the classified section for mantids or mantisplace.com


----------



## chrisboy101 (Jun 30, 2008)

welcome


----------



## maneatingmoo (Jun 30, 2008)

Are there any wild mantids that I can find and keep? I have a 10 gallon terrarium if can find a mantid.


----------



## hibiscusmile (Jun 30, 2008)

Hello and welcome to the forum, from OHIO! the tank you have will be fine, and you will be able to find the Chinese and Religiosa where you are I would think, check out the housing section on setting up your tank for them.


----------



## Rick (Jun 30, 2008)

Welcome. Top right corner of the page you will see the search feature. Try that for your initial questions.


----------



## collinchang635 (Aug 9, 2008)

Hi! Welcome to the forum!  Use`the search feature for your questions. If you can't find what you are looking for then you should start a thread ad I'm sure other people will have no problem helping you out


----------



## idolomantis (Aug 9, 2008)

I Like Mantis said:


> Hi! Welcome to the forum!  Use`the search feature for your questions.


were did i here that before...


----------

